# [SOLVED] Gentoo Freezes on VIA Eden Processor 1200MHz

## Joseph_sys

I have compiled Gentoo on VIA

cpuinfo identified it as: VIA Eden Processor 1200MHz 

CPU Family: 6 

Model: 13

But in the kernel I only have selections: "VIA C3-2" or "VIA C7"

It is Mini ITX box with 1Gb of RAM 80Gb hard drive, no problem with compiling, everything went smooth.

The box is running only Asterisk and few other processes so it ideals most of the time.

However, it freeze on me several times, the CPU wasn't compiling or running anything, it usually happens after running it for a few days.

Here is my emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686 VIA Eden Processor 1200MHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 23 Aug 2008 00:05:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=c3-2 -mtune=c3-2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse2 -mmmx -msse"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib/fax /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=c3-2 -mtune=c3-2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse2 -mmmx -msse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache collision-protect distcc distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://mirror.mdfnet.se/mirror/gentoo "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg midi mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python readline reflection scanner session spl ssl startup-notification sysfs tcpd tetex tiff truetype type1 unicode usb x86 xorg xscreensaver zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vga vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Can anybody suggest where should I start to solve this puzzle with freezing?Last edited by Joseph_sys on Tue Oct 21, 2008 4:27 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## CrazyIvanMN

I'm no expert on this, but I have the same processor in a new machine I purchased.

I'm using different cflags..

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#VIA_Processors

The one for the Esther processor C7. i.e.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

and I have no problems, though the machine I'm using is a headless box, that's just running some network services for me.

my /proc/cpuinfo

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : CentaurHauls

cpu family   : 6

model      : 13

model name   : VIA Eden Processor 1200MHz

stepping   : 0

cpu MHz      : 1197.011

cache size   : 128 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge cmov pat clflush acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm nx up pni est tm2 xtpr rng rng_en ace ace_en ace2 ace2_en phe phe_en pmm pmm_en

bogomips   : 2395.74

clflush size   : 64
```

I'd be careful though changing CFLAGs all willy nilly, I'm not sure what you have to do after switching them, I seem to remember reading some place that it's not something you want to do lightly.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *CrazyIvanMN wrote:*   

> I'm no expert on this, but I have the same processor in a new machine I purchased.
> 
> I'm using different cflags..
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#VIA_Processors
> ...

 

Is your box always ON 7/24 ?

Indeed your CPU is identical to mine. I'll try to recompile with new flags.

Not an easy solution, but I think my only options are ;-/

```
# emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

With distcc might take two days :-/

----------

## CrazyIvanMN

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> Is your box always ON 7/24 ?

 

Yes, that's why I got the machine, was for it's low power consumption (suppose to be <= 20w), so I could leave it on all the time and not worry (since it's less power then a lightbulb).

I have it running all my network services, like apache, mysql, cups, and a few other things. 

Though, It's only been up for 17 days, since I only got it recently and was fiddeling with it a bit, but I haven't had any problems with it 'freezing' but it's not running a gui, so I'm not sure I'd notice, unless I suppose apache stopped working.

----------

## IRQsRFun

I also have an Ester processor 1200MHz stepping 9 model 10, cpu family 6 (based on /proc/cpuinfo).  I am using mostly KDE and I have played some DVDs.  I have been using this machine for at least six  months and I have had no stability problems, including many times when I leave the machine on for several days.  However, it is easy to overload the machine.  I also used the CFLAGS in  http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#VIA_Processor.  My CFLAGS are:

```

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

I am curoius, did

```

 emerge --update --deep --newuse world

```

work as expected?  I would not have expected this to work, since the CFLAGS are not  a USE flag.  I would have run

```

emerge -e world

```

Just adding my $0.02

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *IRQsRFun wrote:*   

> I also have an Ester processor 1200MHz stepping 9 model 10, cpu family 6 (based on /proc/cpuinfo).  I am using mostly KDE and I have played some DVDs.  I have been using this machine for at least six  months and I have had no stability problems, including many times when I leave the machine on for several days.  However, it is easy to overload the machine.  I also used the CFLAGS in  http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#VIA_Processor.  My CFLAGS are:
> 
> ```
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ...

 

Well, running it for a few days most of the time is no problem but what I've experienced is that system will freeze in about a week time. 

I'm recompining it with the same flags as you have but I'm not sure the flags are the culprit.   

 *IRQsRFun wrote:*   

> I am curoius, did
> 
> ```
> 
>  emerge --update --deep --newuse world
> ...

 

You are correct it should be:  emerge -e world

That is what I'm doing it right now.   I had over 446 packages in the world and during rebuild I've experience frequent freezes; sometime after compiling just few packages.  So there is a problem.  I'm running "xfce4" and have disable "screen saver" but the system still freeze after compiling about 170-packages.

I googled for "VIA Eden processor 1200 freeze" and have run onto some posters experiencing the same thing; the system will freeze after about a week, including another Gentoo user on this forum - has much more seniority on this problem than me  :Smile: 

http://lukasz.dk/2008/04/23/ubuntu-and-via-epia-en12000eg/

http://www.tkarena.com/forums/linux-arena/33503-en12000eg-freeze-10.html#post232636

So, according to "rararasputin" on that forum he had a luck with disabling the cpufreq-scaling - after that "freezes" disappeared.

I'm following this lead; I disable "cpufreq" in kernel and testing it.  I have about 225 packages more to compile, I'm crossing my fingers that this was the culprit.

I'll post in about two weeks.

----------

## IRQsRFun

Than you for the update, Joseph_sys

I have checked my kernel configuration and CPU Frequency Scaling (cpufreq-scaling) was not enabled.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *IRQsRFun wrote:*   

> Than you for the update, Joseph_sys
> 
> I have checked my kernel configuration and CPU Frequency Scaling (cpufreq-scaling) was not enabled.

 

Well, after compiling 60 packages that "piece of crap" (VIA Eden processor 1200) froze again :-/ so much for experiment with "cpufreq".

Maybe getting VIA processor wasn't such a good idea.

----------

## IRQsRFun

Joseph_sys,

1) The possiblity of bad CFLAGS has not been removed yet, so If you want to continue the rebuild, I woud try

emerge -e world --resume

I have never used --resume with these options, but is should work.  This should save rebuilding the first 60 packages.  If you emerge anything you will loose your place  with --resume.

2) I have assumed that you have already reun memtest86 to check ram

3) If you have lmsensors installed, I might want to run 

```

watch sensors

```

in a seperate text terminal to monitor the CPU temperature (alt-F1,alt-F2, etc....)

Sorry I do not know of other path to solving this problem.

----------

## Joseph_sys

Just "emerge --resume" works OK

Yes, I run mem86 test it pass OK

I've check with lmsensors and CPU temp. is 29.00C max 

I'm currently trying to upgrade BIOS but I'm struggling putting DOS on USB stick, the box has only USB as an external connection. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-706899.html

and BIOS upgrade must be done from DOS; or is there Linux way of doing it?

When I enter BIOS menu it is not telling me what version is it, but running:

# dmidecode -s bios-version

gives me:  "6.00 PG"

My mother board is: Jetway Versa J7F4K1G2E

so according to Jetway web-page: http://www.jetwaycomputer.com/VIA3.html

the new baios version for model: J7F4 Series is:

BIOS Version  A10.1

Release Date  2008-6-13

Worth to try it, but I need to run DOS from USB stick.

----------

## Joseph_sys

SOLVED

It seems to me the problem was caused by the use of flags suggested on Gentoo-wiki: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#VIA_Processors

I used:

CFLAGS="-march=c3-2 -mtune=c3-2 -pipe  -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse2 -mmmx -msse"

With these flags the system would randomly freeze and compiling was a problem.

After changing to next flags:

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

The problem with freezing went away, I was able to compile 350 packages without any interruption or errors, I re-compile as well "world" 460 packages without stopping.

So I'm 99% convinced that the problem was caused by us of flags.   

I didn't noticed at the beginning, there is:

Eden

GCC 4.2.x 

but I'm not sure if this note applies to first section or both and I'm using GCC 4.1.x

----------

## Joseph_sys

I posted too fast, the problem still exist - UNSOLVED.

I just run "emerge -uDNav world" four packages showed up for update and computer freeze twice.

On: db-4.5.20..  lm_sensors showed CPU temp stopped at 31C

the next freeze was on samba-3.0.28a  CPU temp stopped at 29C

The box is fanless, it just has some small fan on the case.

The lm_sensors showing another temp. "AUX at 111C" but I don't know what is it? 

So at this point I don't know what to look for, should I analyze temp for problems?

Few days ago I was able to compiled 460-packages on single run and now the box freezes twice on compiling just for packages  :Sad: 

----------

## Joseph_sys

Another note.

I've added FAN on the heat sink (this via processor is advertised and sold as fanless) but the box has a poor ventilation.

Anyhow, I've added a fan on the CPU and now I'm getting from "lm_sensors" some nonsense.

Ambient air temperature is 22C

CPU temp. is 12C

Sys. temp. is 24C  

Aux. temp. is 106C

So CPU temp. is a nonsense number, it could be that heat was the problem all along; will post an update.

----------

## beandog

Couple of things -- which processor did you select in the kernel, C3 or C7?  They are different, and having the wrong one will break things.

Plus, you need the get the model # down right and pick your CFLAGS for *that* one and do not change it.  At this point, I'd say just start over from scratch.

Also, what kernel are you using?

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *beandog wrote:*   

> Couple of things -- which processor did you select in the kernel, C3 or C7?  They are different, and having the wrong one will break things.
> 
> Plus, you need the get the model # down right and pick your CFLAGS for *that* one and do not change it.  At this point, I'd say just start over from scratch.
> 
> Also, what kernel are you using?

 

I've selected "C7" as this was the closest selection 

My cpuinfo:

cpuinfo identified it as: VIA Eden Processor 1200MHz

CPU Family: 6

Model: 13 

and this model is not listed there, so it is hard to select the correct flags.

Maybe better solution would be to upgrade to GCC-4.2-something and use -march=native -O2 -pipe

----------

## Joseph_sys

SOLVED.

I think I can add "SOLVED" flag to this topic.  Initially I think I have used wrong flags but that wasn't the only problem.

The system has been without any problems for a over a month when I added CPU Fan.  

This CPU + motherboard is advertised  as Fan-less but I think there are no such things nowadays (on moderns CPU's).  They run much more stable with CPU Fans.

----------

## minor_prophets

A little late to the party, but which case are you using?  I've got a J7F2 Jetway(newegg) case.  Also, which fans?  I'd like to swap the fans with something quieter.  I bought SILEX fans but they are too deep.  Pity.

Joseph_sys,

Can we get an update on your experience now, after a couple of months?

Thanks,

MP

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *minor_prophets wrote:*   

> A little late to the party, but which case are you using?  I've got a J7F2 Jetway(newegg) case.  Also, which fans?  I'd like to swap the fans with something quieter.  I bought SILEX fans but they are too deep.  Pity.
> 
> Joseph_sys,
> 
> Can we get an update on your experience now, after a couple of months?
> ...

 

Well, after running it for some time, it still hangs up at time to time. There is very little load on it; it only runs asterisk.

To help with temperature, I pulled the cover out all together; the fans they are supplying are good for nothing (cheap and noisy).

The problem I have is that the clock keep advancing about 1min.  a day (I think); the box is not connected to the Internet so I can not adjust the timing easily.

----------

## minor_prophets

Thanks for responding.  I just had the box with no drives, etc. and had read your thread last month and wanted to see what the real deal was in terms of temps and "fanless" cpu when I first received it.  CPU set for 1.2Ghz.  CPU and system temps with the two fans running were ~23-25C, IIRC.  No fans, the temp settled at ~57C.  One fan, again IIRC, was at about 27-28C.  There was little difference in the horrendous noise between having one or both fans running.  

1 day with both fans.  CPU and sys temps ~23-25C.

1 day with no fans.  CPU and sys temps ~57C.

1 day with one fan.  CPU and sys temps ~27C.

The BIOS has some killer features.  I'm waiting on the CF-to-IDE reader and have a ComixWall image(OpenBSD w/ some very cool features) I'd like to install.  There seems to be a bit of info for installing OpenBSD on CF and have certain right intensive directories in RAM, but I'm not exactly certain if it is practical on Gentoo nor have I found enough detailed info on the subject yet.

The idea, obviously, is a router/firewall with some extras, namely IDS, proxy, etc.

I have the J7F2WE1G2E

http://www.jetwaycomputer.com/spec/J7F2WE1G2E.pdf

Forgive my ignorance on asterisk, but am I to understand that you're running an internal PBX without VoIP and, therefore, have no need for internet connectivity?  Is it connected to anything on the inside that is running NTP, SNTP, DAYTIME or similar?

----------

## Joseph_sys

I'm running "lm_sensor" but I'm not sure as to their accuracy.   My Mother Board has an extra wide heat sick, it almost cover 1/3 of the MB with 80GB HD.

So, this mother board is a Fan-less MB.  

Right now I've taken top cover off and no Fans, 

CPU temp. 32C

Sys. temp. 36C

But I'm not to sure as to the accuracy of these temperatures.

When I was running it with one internal fan the temp was below 20C; but most of these small fans are cheap and noisy so I prefer without fan. 

Anyhow, sometimes it compiles half a day and is running smoothly but sometimes it idles and it freezes; it doesn't happen very often but even occasionally freeze makes it unsuitable as an Asterisk PBX. 

The box is running only few internal phone in a Dental Clinic, voice messaging, make a backup etc (nothing CPU intensive).  I have few external Linsys VoIP units that connects external phones to PBX; so for internal PBX I don't need any Internet.  

Though, I've noticed that after last upgrade my click us running fairly accurate (I don't know what had happened).  I've an external Linksys Router 54GL running "White Russian" so maybe I could install NTP server there.  

The good news is that the box takes only about 18W of power.

----------

## minor_prophets

I know my wrt54g units running dd-wrt have an ntp client.  Not what you're looking for.

But, interestingly enough.  There are already pre-compiled ntpd binaries for dd-wrt.  Check this thread.

http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=82340

Looks to me like there are also ntpd packages for white russian and kamikaze.  Just might be your ticket.  Lots of google results for both.

Is there the possibility of checking the system temperature through the BIOS(can you take down the system for a short while) for you?  Or is it physically inaccessible.

----------

## minor_prophets

Joe,

Did you emerge a 4.2* gcc and compile with -march=native?  Hear good things about that.

I won't be able to, because I'll be using a hardened-gcc profile.  Those CFlags that you recompiled with look like the ones I'll be using tonight, hopefully.

----------

## richard.scott

Hi,

I had a VIA PD10000 1Ghz board that used to hang at random times and I found out that having anything to do with SMP active in the kernel caused problems. I also think I needed to add the "Generic x86 support" too! You could also (just for testing) revert to a more generic CPU setting i.e. i586 etc.

Also, the 1Ghz board would "emerge -e world" in less than 24hrs without distcc.... what do you have on your system that makes it take so long, I'd guess X or something?

Rich.

----------

## minor_prophets

Yeah, Joseph_sys has a rather full desktop environment.

I on the other hand am building a hardened install for router/firewall purposes.  I had already disabled anything SMP and HPET as well.  Have C7 in processor type and generic x86 support.  We'll see how it goes.  Just fixing portage barfs during an install with the slick portage rescue script.

----------

## minor_prophets

Joseph_sys,

I've had my Jetway running for over a week straight now with a reboot here and there, banging my head against what seems like a reiser4 issue on a hardened install(don't know for sure though).  Gone through 4 emerge worlds and the system hasn't ticked above 29C temp and cpu at 24-26C.  No freezes so far.  Backed it down to reiser3.6 and putting her through the paces again.

I'm impressed by this little guy.  Once I have lm_sensors up and running and appropriate system monitoring tools installed and configured, I'm going to unplug one, then the second fan and see if I can't get this thing to hicup.

----------

## minor_prophets

```
#sensors

f71805f-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

+3.3V:     +3.49 V  (min =  +3.01 V, max =  +3.58 V)

Vtt1.2V:   +0.86 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.02 V)

Vram:      +1.44 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.03 V)

Vchip:     +3.63 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.31 V)

+5V:       +5.00 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max = +10.59 V)

+12V:     +12.06 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max = +22.18 V)

Vcc1.5V:   +1.10 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.02 V)

Vcore:     +1.08 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.02 V)

5VSB:      +4.96 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max = +10.59 V)

CPU Fan:     0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

Sys Fan:  3667 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

Aux Fan:  3579 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

CPU Temp:    +24 C  (high =   +70 C, hyst =   +69 C)         [diode]

Sys Temp:    +29 C  (high =  +255 C, hyst =    +0 C)         [diode]

Aux Temp:   +111 C  (high =  +255 C, hyst =    +0 C)         [thermistor]

```

----------

## yuumei

Just saw this topic and thought id leave my experiences:

Ive got a "Jetway J7F4 Fanless 1.2GHz Eden Dual LAN Mini-ITX Motherboard"

Its on all the time and I have one small 60mm fan going at full pelt all the time.

Ive had absolutely no problems with it and gentoo was my first linux attempt too :D

Please keep in mind that this was my first try at linux, so the variables are probably a mess (Other peoples seem very different to mine, so be careful!) x_x

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.24-gentoo-r32.0 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r32.0-i686-VIA_Eden_Processor_1200MHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 20 May 2009 17:15:03 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.virginmedia.com/"

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="uk"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dri dvd dvdread expat fam fortran ftp gd gdbm gpm hddtemp iconv ikde imap ipv6 isdnlog kde latex lm_sensors mhash midi mozilla mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl php postgres pppd python qt4 readline reflection samba session spl ssl subversion sysfs tcpd truetype unicode usb v4l2 via win32codecs x86 xml xorg xsl zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="uk" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="via"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : CentaurHauls

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : VIA Eden Processor 1200MHz

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 1200.097

cache size      : 128 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce apic sep mtrr pge cmov pat clflush acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm nx pni est tm2 xtpr rng rng_en ace ace_en ace2 ace2_en phe phe_en pmm pmm_en

bogomips        : 2401.85

clflush size    : 64

```

sensors

```
f71805f-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

+3.3V:     +3.33 V  (min =  +3.01 V, max =  +3.58 V)

Vtt1.2V:   +0.85 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.02 V)

Vram:      +1.42 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.03 V)

Vchip:     +3.48 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.31 V)

+5V:       +5.21 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max = +10.59 V)

+12V:     +12.32 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max = +22.18 V)

Vcc1.5V:   +1.10 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.02 V)

Vcore:     +1.10 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.02 V)

5VSB:      +5.21 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max = +10.59 V)

CPU Fan:     0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

Sys Fan:     0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

Aux Fan:  2890 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

CPU Temp:    +35°C  (high =   +70°C, hyst =   +69°C)         [diode]

Sys Temp:    +35°C  (high =  +255°C, hyst =    +0°C)         [diode]

Aux Temp:   +127°C  (high =  +255°C, hyst =    +0°C)         [thermistor]

```

The temps go from 20 on a cold day to about 50 on a hot day at full load.

Im attempting to get a dvd drive in soon, so "its all going well" might just change xD

----------

